# New to Live Steam/Advice for my first live steam locomotive kit please?



## jimmyl51 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am thinking of purchasing the Roundhouse Billy as my first live steam locomotive kit. Can those you who have the experience in this hobby evaluate this kit and give me suggestions from this point forward please? Thanks, jim hahn dds in Auburn,Maine


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Billy is an excellent kit to start your live steam experience. 
There is lots on the internet about peoples' experiences building this kit. See also the 7/8ths lounge website. 
I suggest you post in the live steam forum for more information. Eric Schade is not too far from you in Phippsburg. 
Tom dmd


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Roundhouse locos are known to be 'bulletproof' so you have made a good choice. 

Also in your area is Larry Green in Vermont - he has a lot of live steamers.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

"In your area"...... 200 miles or more and 3 hours+ driving time 

Interesting definition. That means Scranton, PA at 225 miles and 3 hrs 45 minutes...... is in my area. 

WOW!!!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Eric Shade is closer. 
You cant go wrong with Roundhouse. Definitely a good choice.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

You cannot go wrong with a Roundhouse kit. Support and spares are always available. I have two of their engines; they are my most reliable runners. 

Larry 

.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dr Rivet--you still have time to get to Diamondhead. A lot closer for you than me, and I'm there already. You are retired now, so no excuses, please. 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry 

I have to take delivery of my new 1:32 SP M6 class 2-6-0 on Monday and a pallet of rolling stock on Tuesday. I will have to wait for Scranton. 

I have many projects that do not involve live steam on 32mm or 45mm track. 

Have fun in the sunny south.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Jim, 

A pallet of rolling stock? I'm curious what train you're building? 

Thanks, 
Matthew 

jimmyl51, 

I'm also looking forward to getting my first steamer, and I've been looking at the Roundhouse Fowler kit. Not sure if I want to buy a model in a scale different than everything I own so far, though. Seems to be coming down to Roundhouse or Regner, for me.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Matthew 

Got some 1:32 cars from California. Truck freight was cheapest way to get it across country. So had to be put on a pallet. 

To see the trains [mine and visitors] that run on my layout, just put "IE&W" in the Youtube search box. You should find a few video clips from Charles, Alan R, and Scott McD.


----------

